# Ni/No son todos los que están ni están todos los que son



## yserien

Est ce que quelqu'un(e) pourrait me traduire la suivante phrase de l'espagnoñ au français ? "Ni son todos los que están ni están todos los que son" Une petite piste, vous pouvez vous aider de "Y" comme par exemple "j'y suis".  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Negg

Ca signifie peut-être: _les apparences sont trompeuses_


----------



## muriel.m

Bonjour,

Peut-être: *rien n'est tout blanc ni tout noir*


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Salut Muriel
Très bonne question mais là en l'occurence comme il s'agit d'une expression, si tu la traduis littéralement, elle n'aura plus aucun sens. Alors je pense que la proposition de Negg est celle qui se rapproche le plus de ta phrase.(les choses ou les gens ne sont pas ce qu'ils paraissent)
Donne de tes nouvelles.


----------



## Anthos

Bon soir, mes amis:
la expresión tiene que ver con las apariencias pero no del todo. Se trata más bien de que nos equivocamos al considerar a la gente, en tono irónico, incluso a veces sirviendo para tomar el pelo, o para insultar de manera sarcástica. Esto es, si tú dices "En Léganes (antiguo manicomio de Madrid) ni son todos los que están ni están todos los que son" mirando a alguien, ese alguien puede dar por seguro que no tienes en mucha estima su cordura. La frase "hay mucho loco que anda suelto" podría servir en este caso de sinónimo. Una traducción literal en francés no andaría desencaminada, porque la frase tambien en español tiene un sentido literal, y no figurado.
Espero haber ayudado.
Un saludo.


----------



## yserien

Je suis d'accord avec Negg et Muriel ; une traduction littérale risque de ne rien dire en français ; une regle des traducteurs,toujors littérale que possible,toujours fidele que possible. Merci a tous.


----------



## Anthos

Perdonad la insistencia:
es cierto lo que dices sobre la literalidad, pero se puede conservar el significado de la frase con un pequeño truco que seguro la haría comprensible en francés.
Voilà:
"*en el manicomio* (por ejemplo)*, ni están locos todos los que están allí, ni están allí todos los que están locos*"
O dicho de otro modo:
"*no todos están donde deberían estar*, porque algunos cuerdos deberían estar en el manicomio y muchos locos en la calle con los cuerdos".

¿Serían estas dos frases comprensibles traducidas al francés? Indudablemente el juego en español entre el "ser" y el "estar" se pierde, pero el sentido final no queda muy dañado.

Otro saludo.


----------



## Helene13

Bonjour,
une suggestion : 

"Les fous ne sont pas toujours ceux qu'on croit."

Saludo


----------



## yserien

Ne sont pas tous ceux qu'y sont ni y sont tous ceux qui sont.
"Y" donne au verbe le sens de estar.
sans "Y" le verbe a le sens de ser.
Veillez m'excuser, c'est une façon comme une autre de s'amuser un peu


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La traducción literal sería:
*Tous ceux qui y sont ne le sont pas et tous ceux qui le sont n'y sont pas.*
Como bien decía *Anthos*, esta pirueta era muy utilizada para referirse a lo que antiguamente eran los manicomios (hoy hospitales o centros siquiátricos, eufemísticamente hablando).
Como versión libre, la de *Hélène13* sería una buena opción.
saludos


----------



## Marlluna

Nueva pregunta​
Bonsoir. J'ai une question: Y a-t-il en français une expression équivalente...
"No están todos los que son, pero son todos los que están" (c'est comme ça en espagnol, si je ne me trompe pas!)
Merci!!


----------



## Paquita

Aparte de la traducción literal, no tenemos este juego con los verbos ser y estar, y tendríamos que puntualizar "fous" en mi opinión
"Tous ceux qui y sont  le sont  , mais tous ceux qui le sont n'y sont pas"


----------



## Marlluna

Paquita es de un eficiente...
Pero no entiendo lo de "fous". Verás, se trata de una lista de páginas web importantes, y quiero poner que lo son todas, pero que quizás faltarían algunas que pueden ser también importantes. 
De todos modos, tu frase es perfectamente adaptable. Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Lo confirmará (o no) Paquita pero creo que, sencillamente se le deslizó el dedo desde * t* hacia *f* 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Lo confirmará (o no) Paquita pero creo que, sencillamente se le deslizó el dedo desde *t* hacia *f*
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


En absoluto, sólo que me fijé en lo que estaba escrito encima de la frase cuando la aprendí hace años :
Los locos del manicomio.....

Era MI contexto  , no pensé ni un segundo que el tuyo fuera distinto


----------



## Marlluna

¡Qué gracioso! Una vez más... ¡qué importante es el contexto! Por cierto, ¿creéis que la frase de Paquita serviría? ¿O la gente pensaría en los locos?


----------



## Paquita

Marlluna said:


> ¡Qué gracioso! Una vez más... ¡qué importante es el contexto! Por cierto, ¿creéis que la frase de Paquita serviría? ¿O la gente pensaría en los locos?


 
Con la frase francesa no creo que haya riesgo de confusión, no me suena a nada especial ; con la española, no soy capaz de juzgarlo, depende si es un chiste acostumbrado entre vosotros o una ocurrencia de quien lo escribió donde lo leí...


----------



## Marlluna

No; se podría decir de los locos, pero también, por ejemplo, de una lista de las 50 mejores novelas de todos los tiempos. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Elie31

Nueva pregunta​
Un saludo a todos:
¿A qué refrán francés corresponde : "No son todos los que están..."?
Gracias


----------



## Antartika

"... ni están todos los que son"  No sé el equivalente francés, lo siento, pero tenía la tentación de acabar el refrán del manicomio.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No creo que exista un refrán equivalente. Deberás conformarte con alguna de las traducciones que hay aquí arriba.


----------



## esteban

Si se habla de una lista, tal vez convendría "cette liste n'est ni parfaite, ni exhaustive"...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Si l'on veut absolument se référer aux fous, il existe un proverbe dont le sens est proche: "*Tous les fous ne sont pas enfermés*".
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/proverbe_fr

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ultravioleta

Aunque es un hilo viejo, me ha servido para darle la vuelta a mi oración: "No todos los tipos de datos pueden ser descargados", y mi traducción es: "Certains types de données ne peuvent pas être téléchargées". Espero que: 1. esté bien escrito en Francés, y 2. que le sirva a alguno del foro 
Saludos!


----------

